# Storing eggs in slack lime



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We are wanting to experiment with egg preservation this year. We found a youtube clip about 18th century preservation techniques that was fascinating. Of the 8 most common ways, it rated the success of each technique--everything from buttering to wood ash. The number 1 way according to their study had a 100% success rate after 8 months, involved storing the eggs in a "slack lime" solution. I want to try it, but can't find the "slack lime" powder that was shown in the video. Does anyone know what this is or where to find it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Try looking for "*slaked* lime", also known as Calcium Hydroxide or Hydrated Lime

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calcium_hydroxide


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

I know that in the aquarium trade / marine/reef tank enthusiasts use "pickling water" in tanks, which is calcium hydroxide... I haven't bought any myself but searching pickling lime might help you find it too.... there is always my good friend Amazon who sells just about everything including calcium hydroxide...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

with waterglass seems it did not work

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKZMAaaNVpU[/ame]


----------



## Jwaynee (10 mo ago)

Ihave eggs that are 5 days old can I still slack lime them


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Jwaynee said:


> Ihave eggs that are 5 days old can I still slack lime them


Yes, as long as they haven’t been washed.


----------



## S.A. Steph (10 mo ago)

redgate said:


> We are wanting to experiment with egg preservation this year. We found a youtube clip about 18th century preservation techniques that was fascinating. Of the 8 most common ways, it rated the success of each technique--everything from buttering to wood ash. The number 1 way according to their study had a 100% success rate after 8 months, involved storing the eggs in a "slack lime" solution. I want to try it, but can't find the "slack lime" powder that was shown in the video. Does anyone know what this is or where to find it?





redgate said:


> We are wanting to experiment with egg preservation this year. We found a youtube clip about 18th century preservation techniques that was fascinating. Of the 8 most common ways, it rated the success of each technique--everything from buttering to wood ash. The number 1 way according to their study had a 100% success rate after 8 months, involved storing the eggs in a "slack lime" solution. I want to try it, but can't find the "slack lime" powder that was shown in the video. Does anyone know what this is or where to find it?


Hi, do you mind sharing the YouTube link on how to preserve the eggs? I'm new to the forum and can use all the help I can get.

P.S. Can this method be used on store purchased eggs also?


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

You can't waterglass commercial eggs because they've been washed, removing the bloom that keeps the lime solution from entering the egg. If you get eggs directly from a farmer, be sure to ask if they have been washed. You should also use eggs that are 24 hours old or less, which also rules out store eggs.


----------



## S.A. Steph (10 mo ago)

Thank you, I'll have to shop around here for someone that sells free-range eggs, due to Municipal Bylaws we cannot have our own chickens, I imagine that will change if something drastic happens.

If you could be so kind as to forward the method for preserving them, I'd appreciate it immensely.

I have a book that contains a heck of a lot of "Bottle to Keep" tricks. It's in Afrikaans, but I'll translate and post them on the forum one by one.

I was fortunate to grow up with much older parents and we didn't have much money, this doing our own preserves and jams (sorry jellies for those in America) was the same as baking cookies. We also baked our own bread, made Biltong (jerkey), dried fruits etc.

Love Steph ❤


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jam and jelly are two different things. Jam is made with the whole fruit, jelly is made with fruit juice. We have preserves too but I'm not sure how they are different than jam.


----------



## S.A. Steph (10 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Jam and jelly are two different things. Jam is made with the whole fruit, jelly is made with fruit juice. We have preserves too but I'm not sure how they are different than jam.


Hi Danaus,

Sorry for the terminological differences, in S.A. we have British English at school, and that often causes problems.

I'm sorry if I offended in any way. I have quite a few friends in the U.S. and from discussion with them that had lead to the jelly issue, maybe they only use jelly or don't know the difference.

Okay, so here follows our definition of jam and preserves.

With jam you have a paste or small pieces of fruit with equal or maybe a bit less sugar, that you boil until they form the correct consistency to spread.

Preserves of fruit is done with a liquid syrup, then bottled along with it. Then you also have salted preserves that differ from pickled vegetables etc.

If these are the same it will make my translation easier but they will still be in metric format. I found that conversion lead disaster.

Love Steph ❤


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

My understanding of jelly vs jam vs preserves is as follows:
jelly - (same as Danaus) made with the juice of the fruit
 jam - made with mashed fruit
preserves - made with whole or chunks of fruit

my family also made:
fruit spreads - mashed fruit w/ no sugar or other additives
fruit butters - mashed fruit cooked low and long to thicken with or without added sugar or other additives

Now a days, I mostly make preserves, spreads, and butters


----------



## S.A. Steph (10 mo ago)

sharkerbaby said:


> My understanding of jelly vs jam vs preserves is as follows:
> jelly - (same as Danaus) made with the juice of the fruit
> jam - made with mashed fruit
> preserves - made with whole or chunks of fruit
> ...


Thanks for this. We name the spread "kaas" (directly traslated as cheese, but is basically because of the consistency) I make a great one with Quince, it's great to serve at Cheese and Wine.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Slaked Lime is at the end.


----------

